# SCAPE website



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey everyone, not sure if I am the one that should take the initiative to design a scape website, but here are some designs I came up with. What do you guys think? Too earlier since there is not formal structure to the club or no? I know a few you guys have website design knowledge, server space. Maybe we can work closely together somehow? I still have a few weeks left for my vacation so I had some time....

For the first layout, I really hopw ADIN doesn't mind that I used his picture of his 5g cube. If you mind then I will change it immediately... I apologize and I wanted to get things done. The design is not final, I can tweak it anyway, and I am not trying to say in anyway that I am the only that can design the site or anything. I really wanted to keep the layouts simple and easy to navigate through so all members and visitors could have a pleasant visit. Just throwing up some ideas...

#1








#2








I personally like the first one the most. If you guys and gals could offer me some pictures to use for the site with credits I would be glad to use them.
Suggestions? Comments? Concerns? Anything?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I really like the first one! the second is good as well, but my preference is the 1st!


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, two thumbs up for the first one. Very nice.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I can host the space if someone can come up with a name that hasnt been taken.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright, now color schemes. The yellow up top or....
Green








Blue









Sorry about the big images, but that's the only way I can show the designs.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice job turtlehead. I like the blue and the green... I guess I like the blue better.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John...you could always put them up on a server so folks can see what it looks like in the browser. You've got two folks offering space.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I vote for the first one. Looks good, good work.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I prefer the color of the first one as well. Excellent work!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright, can one of you guys help me host them? My server space only allows 1mb or upload.... that's the problem with free webspace. So if we can host the layouts on a server, then people can vote and we can start raising funds for a domain name? Also, I was just wondering if your guys' servers have php ftp and all that? It would be easier for me.

Big thanks to everyone. Oh, and by the first one do you guys mean the green or the yellow?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, now that we have somethings settled, what would be a good domain name? Scape.com .net .org etc is taken...... it's too generic. I would appreciate/encourage it if people that want to make the club a little more known to help.

Here's what's avaliable.. that I thought up
aquariascape.com
scapeaquaria.com
aquascaper.org<---I like this one
aquascapers.org
scapeonline.org
scapeonline.net
thescape.org<----makes the most sense
thescape.net<----makes the most sense
scapesite.net
scapeplace.com
greenthumbscape.com<---interesting, too long?
scapers.org
freshscape.net
freshscape.org
socalaquascapers.com<---thanks Guppy
scapeclub.org


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

I like the Green. I love the design and the banner looks great across adin's tank. 

I can only mirror and help admin Apache, etc on Linux if needed.

I like scapeonline.org more than thescape.org, but agree with you on which makes the most sense. I just think The SCAPE sounds like a bad psychedelic band.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i like the first one, i dont know much about the server or internet but my Internet provider (charter) offers me i think 20mb web page acoount something like that


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Keep in mind when thinking or domain names that .com is the most common and if we do choose .net .org people will sometimes enter .com instead. And keep the suggestioins coming. Thanks guys.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Of the choices for domain names given I liked scapeonline.org or scapesite.net. I did a few quick searches last night myself. I looked up scapesocal.com and it came back negative, so that may be available. I liked it.

As for the home page I think I like the yellow, but they all look good.

Thanks for listening,
dale


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*These are great domain names:*

Scapesocal.com

SocalAquascapers.com 

Either of the two will work. 

Great looking layout John (turtlehead). The Yellow looks more professional then the rest. But the blue looks just as good too.

-John N.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

> SocalAquascapers.com


My fav so far


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree with John N's sentiment on the Yellow color scheme, as well as the blue one. Also agree that SocalAquascapers.com is my favorite domain name


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey...I thought someone said socalaquascapers.com was available...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

hmmm..... what has John been doing the whole afternoon??


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought someone might had hijacked the name but I looked at the URL addy and this is at the top. Looks like its okay. It looks familiar. whew.

Apache/1.3.34 Server at www.turbomkt.com Port 80


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Mike we got caught! Hurry lets run... haha


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Heh. I was actually in the process of transferring a domain that expired today and added a new domain to the list 

In the very near future www.socalaquascapers.com will be redirected to the site John is working on.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I love it. I can't wait for it to be fully functional. It is now my homepage.

dale


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

it looks great I like the name too!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The site will be more accessible as the days go by, take it as a count down to the next meeting


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks good. I can't wait until its finished. Now if somebody want to know about scape you can just give them an adress instead of using apc. Nice work guys.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Great progress. Thanks John and Mike.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Is the text on the page in latin? I assume this was just to fill space while the site is being built but I couldn't resist.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

That's the typical text filler that web designers use to see how the layout will look when it's coded. Spent 4 hours installling the rest of the programs, might be operational tonight.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright guys, I've ran into something. What links do you want to see on the site? I already have the following...

aquaticplantcentral
tropica


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Install 35% complete.... incomplete incomplete!! hehe so no one has given site suggestions yet. it could be anything that you think is important. References, forums, fish index, plant index, vendors.... etc..

On a side note, if I am correct, Mike is currently away on vacation right now, which means that the site will be down until he comes back.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Geothermal Aquaculture Research Foundation Home Page
This is a reef related website but under their DIY heading (I am not sure how to get just the diy pages) they have great instructions for building your own tank. I visit there a lot and have plans for making a tank using their plywood and glass instructions. It would be my "true Dutch" tank.

some other sites I have found usefull are
Natural Aquariums A good sorce of general info
Aqua Botanic Aquarium Plants and Aquascaping Aquabotonics Library.
PlantGeek.net - Your Aquatic Plant Resource Another forum
The Planted Tank - Articles, Forums, Pictures, Links Yet another forum
Chuck's Planted Aquaria Pages Chuck's Planted Aquarium Pages - a good sorce of info if you are willing to dig for it.
http://www.brainyday.com/jared/aquarium/info.htm A long list of sites that have been helpfull to me (I wouldn't suggest we steal this list and maybe not even link to it, I don't know the etiquet on that, but it may give you a structure we could use.)
The Krib (Aquaria and Tropical Fish) not strictly planted aquaria but useful still.

I am sure there are others I visit but I don't have them bookmarked.

Hope this is what you are looking for, if not that is fine.
dale


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

It's kind of cool to watch it evolve.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Lucid Central has a great plant identification engine and pictures of many emersed aquatic plants.
Tony's pages
The Crypts Pages


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

A reference page of Fishstores and CO2 suppliers categorized by geographic region (Los Angeles, Orange, San Diego Counties) in a neat chart would be helpful.


-John N.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Aquarium Store Finder - Map
Aquarium Design Group


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

If you need somewhere to live host it temporarily let me know and I can set something up until Mike is able to get it running there ( dont know how long he is on vacation, but you said you have limited time for right now). If you like I can give a temporary link and space so that it can be tested and suggestions put in as it goes.

Just let me know.

Apaa


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright so after a few trial and errors... mostly errors.. I got it 50% done. All that's missing is CONTENT and a gallery which is the only set back since I need some things from Mike for that. But here is is for the people that want a sneak peak.

http://www.turbomkt.com/tct/scape/

Now don't go trying to hack the site now


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm actually not on Vacation. I'm in Japan for three weeks of work!

Anyway...I'd add links for Frappr (Frappr Maps - Group Maps for Online Communities. It includes lfs' that Carl added. BTW...people should feel free to update stuff on Frappr, too! Maybe there's a way to mash the Frappr stuff into the web site.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

might also what to add the Barr Report under the fourm links. Since he will be giving us a group discount. Barr Report - powered by vBulletin.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Dale so did you go to the meeting today? If so, how what it? What did you guys talk about, I couldn't make it sadly...


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes I went. It was an awesome tank. I thought I was going to see a 180 or 200g tank but it was 1600g I think. 

The guy was real friendly. Took the time to tell us how he got into the whole thing. He is really a predatory fish (pirhana) enthusiest but has recently got the plant bug. He had to get rid of the pirhanas due to a conflict of interest. He had over 100. 11 different species. He has huge plans for his current project. I guess it will be discus tank. He ordered (I think) 60 10" show discus. There are also plans for some angles, and some smaller fish. I can't wait till it's all set up and settled so we can go back.

Tom is a great guy also. I was expecting more ego than I got but it turns out he is real cool. He has an answered for everything so it was great to be able to ask the few questions I had.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Any pictures of the tank?


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

There were some taken. I am sure they will find their way here in the near future.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Pictures? 

I'm glad it worked out. That was an opportunity too good to miss twice


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yeah, we better get pictures up here soon!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Time to add this event to the events page


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Only carl brought a camera. THere where only 5 of us there which probably was easier since the house was still being finished. The owner of the tank was really cool. He talked about all of the people he knew and how he is on the board of the LA Zoo and he is the one planning the freshwater tanks that they are going to add. He has been in the fish hobby for some 30 years. He knew all about amano and dutch styles and wanted a mix of the two. He thinks amano puts two few fish in and has too wild of styles while the dutch hedges would be two much work. He had hc and toninas and all sorts of cool stuff. With the 4x1000w metal halides everything pearled extremely fast. 

It was nice meeting Tom. He showed us every part of the system and explained everything. I learned a lot about big tanks. One of the coolest things was he could drain half of it in like 15 min. You could watch the water drop. 

He also had a beautiful view up on the hill looking out over the other millionaires homes. All in all a nice way to spend a saturday afternoon. I am just glad I didnt drive getting to his house was a journey.(thanks again for the ride greg).


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Amano is more of a plant guy, his tanks at ADA HQ don't have as much fish until he photographs them. He'll dump way more than usual then take the pictures then take them out again. If you look closely at his old NA books, the cardinals aren't showing their full colors.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, now back to the website(this is coming from the same guy that got this thread off topic  ) I need some help with the content. Can some one give me the following...

-MORE LINKS!!!!!!
-Description of the club for the ABOUT page
-Description of a typical event for the EVENTS page
-Photos of your own tanks/plants/fishes for the main pictures displayed on the pages.

I'll set up a temporary photo gallery for now to host the pictures from the Tom Barr meeting.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

The website looks like it's progressing nicely!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, the site is looking great. If you guys need help with the design or whatnot, I'd more than willing give a hand. =)

As for pictures of my tank....uh, haha. It's getting started. Having a hard time visualizing what I really want since I don't know what kind of plants are available (and easy to grow under lower light conditions)!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Picture I took of my twenty gallon tank recently. Hopefully the Rotala sp. 'Colorata' and Rotala macranda 'Green' will grow fast enough so that the left and right fill in before the Limnophila aromatica goes all the way to the surface. I can upload more pictures of things like fish, shrimp, and plants if needed.

http://www.silentaura.com/uploads/max/DSCN2034.JPG


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Still looking for the content, I will make the links on the LINKS page workable tonight. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

feel free to use any of the following (just give due credit ). If you need larger images, let me know.

AGA 2004
nano (which was nuked on accident before it finished growing in LOL)
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2004/600/492.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2004/600/494.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2004/600/493.jpg
29g
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2004/600/440.jpg
30g
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2004/600/441.jpg

AGA 2005
40g
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/45.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/52.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/53.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/54.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/535.jpg

AGA 2006 (to be entered)
40g
http://webfiles.uci.edu/algomez/40gjournal/40g 090106 med.jpg

Some pictures from plantfinder that are mine:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Hydrocharitaceae/ej.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ages/Scrophulariaceae/Limnophilaaromatica.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Onagraceae/Ludwigiaglandulosa.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Onagraceae/LudwigiaClose.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Lamiaceae/BL Stelleta.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Araceae/anubiasmarblednana.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Araceae/Anubiasbarterivnanapetit.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Hypnaceae/weeper.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Araceae/parva2.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Alismataceae/kleinerseparate.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Araceae/wendtiimioya.jpg

Some other photos of mine from long ago
http://members.aol.com/auddz/private/images/fauna/panchita.jpg
http://members.aol.com/auddz/private/images/fauna/jorge.jpg
http://members.aol.com/auddz/private/images/flora/riccia.jpg


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

THANKS. Wow... speechless...... I got my work cut for me.........


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Your 40g is the pimp, Tony.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for showing me up Tony

hahahha just kidding =]. Man the one you're entering for this year looks great. What're the background plants on the far left and far right?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks  the far left is narrow leaf fern and the far right is Ludwigia brevipes.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright Gomer, thanks again for the pics. Great photos, what camera are you using btw? Also wondering if you have larger photos of the folowing.
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/54.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/53.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/535.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/52.jpg


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure if this has been handled yet, but how is the funding for the webspace/domain name being handled?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I/Mike will address it soon.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I have some macos...Ill rifle through them and get back to ya


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Still looking for content for the ABOUT and EVENTS page. Avaliable for more LINKS. Site is basically done, but need to tweak it once Mike addresses the funding issue. If you want to be the person that updates the news on the website, send me a PM and I will choose the best person or persons to add news on the front page. On a side note, are you guys having trouble with the site loading time? Any spelling errors/broken links?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Right now it is loading really slow.... I don't know if its me or the sight.

I refreshed and it loades faster. must have been me.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...funding....my plan is to get a fund raiser going. I've obviously got some items that I've brought to meetings before that I can sell here. If we leave it on my server, or move it to Apaa's, server space is a negligible cost. I've got 5GB of storage and unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I assume that you have a server for some other reason like I do. I dont use all the space on mine so it kind of just sits there. The 14.00 dollar name register is probably the highest cost and even thats once a year.

I hadnt thought of the club needing funds but I guess it would if it wanted to rent out somewhere to hold a meeting or something like that. I can see everyone donating plants for sale at a meeting or online to gather money but how much money can clippings gather? How much money does the club need annually, can anyone estimate? Maybe add a link on the website for paypal donations or something similar. We dont have anyone in charge yet to take care of that kind of thing though. Themore you look at it the more complicated it had to get lol.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Exactly. That's what Carl has been pushing us all to work on


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Any reputable club has officers to take responsibility for certain things. Usually theres an election or someone appoints someone as they are stepping down. I would assume that an election would be inorder. We would only need a few difference positions. Like President Vice pres, and maybe treasurer. Im not sure what other officers the club would want at first but i would assume that as they are needed theyd be appointed. I dont have much experience with club offices and what not though so someone who does know please chime in. Just because someone has an office title doesnt mean that they are the supreme high being. It just means that they get to do all the foot woork and dirty work to make the club run smoothly.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Donations and club organization is now the topic... we should spend time on.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I was thinking that for the forum at the website either make the forum come upin a new screen so that you can close it and go back tothe website or make the scape link at the topof the phpbb page link back to it sothat you can one click everything. It really detracts from fluidity to have to go here and get the button clicked and hit the back button just to go to a page you want to go to. Just my 2 cents worth but I think itd make a big difference seeing how well the website itself looks.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I agree. Any links to pages other than the main SCAPE site (including the forum) should open in a new window.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, I have it already on, it has actuallly been done a few days ago, but I just haven't have the chance to upload it since it was just a minor change. But the site is done overall until we do get the correct amount of funding.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

We'll see what can be figured out.

Hmmm....how about Aquajournals for $10 shipped?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The new Aquajournals that you are getting in Japan? If so, guess who's interested...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll see how many I can acquire...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So according to my calculations each Aquajournal costs about $3.06 USD so if member buy one SCAPE will be earning about $7 or so assuming my calculations are correct, that'll be a great way to start the club up. Something for everyone to consider. These aquajournals are fill of colorful and detail pictures that inspire.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Mike, any way you have access to the English ADA catalogs?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John, those numbers are about right. I was also considering making them available in Swap n Shop to non-SCAPE members. That way other people will be funding our club 

James, I'm going to look, but it is highly unlikely. I'm not going to an area that caters to english speaking folks.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

My original intent when asking was to donate towards the club to get this going. But donating + buying some aquajournals sounds good to me as well! 

Though the profit would be a bit less than 7 dollars considering that it takes some to ship them as well. =p


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

We can start donating without purchasing the journals too, but someone woulc haave to setup a seperate paypal account and will haave to be in charge of all the money.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> We can start donating without purchasing the journals too, but someone woulc haave to setup a seperate paypal account and will haave to be in charge of all the money.


that sounds like something the treasurer would do...so should we also be considering electing officers?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I was talking to turtlehead about this...I think that we should have people work on certain things.

turbomkt is both the webhost and trying to look for funding at the same time. I think maybe we could have someone specifically in charge of fundraising cuz its a big job!

Is there a certain hierarchy, albeit unofficial, yet in SCAPE?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

New thread started for the positions chime in if you guys wish.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

... been off in the reef world. 

AWESOME JOB JOHN


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I may join you in reefworld!

debating breaking down 2 tanks and starting up a nano with LEDs :-D


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Gomer said:


> I may join you in reefworld!
> 
> debating breaking down 2 tanks and starting up a nano with LEDs :-D


Tell me how that goes. I was | | <- that close to starting a reef tank as opposed to a planted tank. =P


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

im also that close to reef tank, actually i can still go with the reef tank, i dont know :loco: i'll think about it


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

What type of moss is this shrimp on?

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2005/600/53.jpg

and what's the name of this plant?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Hydrocharitaceae/ej.jpg


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Weeping moss, and Egeria najas, respectively


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

May go reef to but just the 5g.


----------

